# Port Forwarding bei Alice Box



## .gringo (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hab keine bessere Kategorie für mein Problem gefunden als diese hier, hoffe einer der Leser kann mir helfen:

ich habe seit ein paar tagen internet und telefon von alice. habe fürs internet eine alice box dazubekommen, modell iad wlan 4421. wie so oft muss auch bei diesem router eine portfreigabe fürs online gaming eingerichtet werde. habe dazu die entsprechenden einstellungen über die alice box konfigurationsseite im browser vorgenommen. leider haben meine eingaben keinerlei auswirkungen. weder das online gaming funktioniert (die verbindung kommt nicht zustande) noch funktioniert eine der anderen einstellungsmöglichkeiten, wie z.b. die manuelle vergabe von ip adressen an die rechner im netzwerk. hat jemand von euch schon ähnliche erfahrungen mit der alice box gemacht? bei meinem vorherigen router (arcor) hat das port forwarding wunderbar funktioniert. bei der alice box scheint es egal zu sein was ich einstelle, es änders sich nichts! bitte helft mir, will doch so gerne wieder mit meinen kumpels online zokken.


----------



## McClaine (4. August 2011)

Hab ein ähnliches Problem, speziell bei dem Steam Game Killing Floor. Kann Server hosten, aber keiner kann joinen - not responding.
Hab auch ne Alice Box, aber schon 1Jahr alt, und dazwischen noch nen Netgear Wlan Router. Hab alles versucht, Portforwarding, Reset, Netgear Router weg etc ohne erfolg.
Bin auch gespannt ob hier einer nützliche Tips hat!


----------



## der_knoben (4. August 2011)

Wichtig ist, dass du deinem Rechner eine fest IP zu weist. Das machst du unter Windows: Bspw. 192.168.1.2
Dann musst du die entsprechenden Ports an diese IP weiterleiten. Hab auch Alice, weiß also wovon du redest.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2011)

.gringo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab keine bessere Kategorie für mein Problem gefunden als diese hier, hoffe einer der Leser kann mir helfen:
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar tagen internet und telefon von alice. habe fürs internet eine alice box dazubekommen, modell iad wlan 4421. wie so oft muss auch bei diesem router eine portfreigabe fürs online gaming eingerichtet werde. habe dazu die entsprechenden einstellungen über die alice box konfigurationsseite im browser vorgenommen. leider haben meine eingaben keinerlei auswirkungen. weder das online gaming funktioniert (die verbindung kommt nicht zustande) noch funktioniert eine der anderen einstellungsmöglichkeiten, wie z.b. die manuelle vergabe von ip adressen an die rechner im netzwerk. hat jemand von euch schon ähnliche erfahrungen mit der alice box gemacht? bei meinem vorherigen router (arcor) hat das port forwarding wunderbar funktioniert. bei der alice box scheint es egal zu sein was ich einstelle, es änders sich nichts! bitte helft mir, will doch so gerne wieder mit meinen kumpels online zokken.


 
Poste am besten mal folgendes:
- Welche (interne) IP-Adresse haben die beteiligten Rechner und die Alice Box?
- Welche Einstellungen hast du vorgenommen? Am besten lädst du Screenshots der betreffenden Menüs hoch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## .gringo (5. August 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
hier ein paar Daten meines Netzwerkes:

IP der Alice Box: 192.168.1.1
IP meines Desktop PCs: 192.168.1.2
IP meines Laptops (WLan): 192.168.1.4 (warum auch immer 4 und nicht 3?!)

Mehr rechner sind z. Zt. nicht im Netzwerk aktiv. Im Grunde brauche ich die Ports nur für den Desktop PC, da ich mit dem Laptop nicht zokke.

Meine Einstellungen im Alice Box Menü sehen wie folgt aus: (Einmal die Übersicht und einmal die Port Einstellungen)

PS: die Ports 2394-2395 beziehen sich in diesem Fall auf Falcon 4.0 Allied Force


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2011)

Zur IP-Adresse deines WLAN-Adapters: die kannst du, wenn sie 192.168.1.3 lauten soll, in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkverbindung sonst auch manuell einstellen.

Zur Portfreigabe: das sieht so eigentlich korrekt aus. Mach' es testweise mal so, dass du die Ports UDP 2394 und UDP 2395 freigibst. "UDP" solltest du bei "Protokoll" einstellen können. Hast du vielleicht noch eine Personal Firewall auf dem Rechner aktiv?

MfG Jimini


----------



## .gringo (5. August 2011)

Hi,
wie gesagt, ich kann die IPs der einzelnen Rechner nicht verändern. Wenn ich auf der Alice Box Seite eine manuelle IP zuweise, wird mir der Eintrag zwar entsprechend angezeigt, aber die IP bleibt nach wie vor die alte. Es scheint ganz so, als ob keine Einstellung bei Alice berücksichtigt wird!? Werde nochmal alle Variationen der Porteinstellungen versuchen, vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann zufällig, was es bei diesen blöden PCs ja auch oft gibt 
Firewall hab ich extra deinstalliert zum Testen, die Windows Firewall hab ich auch testweise mal ausgeschaltet, keinerlei Auswirkung...
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## .gringo (5. August 2011)

So, habe es nun nach stundenlangem Tüfteln geschafft meinen Rechnern manuell die IP zuzuweisen. Jetzt hat mein Desktop PC die Adresse 192.168.1.10 . Habe die Port Einstellungen entsprechend geändert, aber es hat leider nach wie vor keine Auswirkung. Habe sämtliche Variationen an Port Einstellungen ausprobiert (nur UDP, nur TCP, beides, die Ports 2934 und 2935 zusammen bzw. unanhängig eingetragen, es nutzt alles nichts, ich kriege keine Verbindung zum Server bzw. das Java Test Applet gibt immer einen Error aus! So eine ********, ich hasse Computer und Netztwerk Scheiss! Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, und die Alice Support Hotline für 14c pro Minute brauche ich wohl kaum anrufen, die wissen da ja noch nichtmal was ein Port überhaupt ist... ********!


----------



## McClaine (8. August 2011)

schade, dann bleib ich auch auf meinem Problem sitzen 
Alice und Routereinstellungen das is so ne Sache, obwohl ich bis auf den KF Bug sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## .gringo (8. August 2011)

So, habe für mein Problem eine Lösung gefunden: Wenn man eine Breitbandinternetverbindung mit den Alice Daten auf seinem Rechner einrichtet, dann klappt aufeinmal die Portweiterleitung bzw. das gemeinsame Online Gaming funktioniert. Habe allerdings gehört, dass es laut Alice nicht erlaubt sei, eine Breitbandverbindung einzurichten, warum auch immer. Keine Ahnung was Alice in so einem Fall dann macht, aber wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, das Internet "richtig" zu nutzen, ist es ja wohl mein gutes Recht! So sehe ich das! Lg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> schade, dann bleib ich auch auf meinem Problem sitzen
> Alice und Routereinstellungen das is so ne Sache, obwohl ich bis auf den KF Bug sehr zufrieden bin


Bitte *hier* durchlesen. (post 13,oberer teil)



.gringo schrieb:


> So, habe für mein Problem eine Lösung gefunden: Wenn man eine Breitbandinternetverbindung mit den Alice Daten auf seinem Rechner einrichtet, dann klappt aufeinmal die Portweiterleitung bzw. das gemeinsame Online Gaming funktioniert. Habe allerdings gehört, dass es laut Alice nicht erlaubt sei, eine Breitbandverbindung einzurichten, warum auch immer. Keine Ahnung was Alice in so einem Fall dann macht, aber wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, das Internet "richtig" zu nutzen, ist es ja wohl mein gutes Recht! So sehe ich das! Lg


 Hattest du dir in diesem thread den letzten post von mir durchgelesen und den ersten satz in meiner antwort mal umgesetzt? (ip manuell in windows festlegen) Hast du danach weiteres probiert?


----------



## .gringo (8. August 2011)

ja habe ich umgesetzt, hat aber nicht gebrahct. habe sogar einfach mal verschiedene ips für meinen rechner ausprobiert und dann natürlich auch dementsprechend die porteinstellungen angepasst. habe auch zig male neu gestartet, die firewall deinstalliert, antivir deinstalliert, alles erdenkliche getan im grunde. alle häkchen kontrolliert/gesetzt, alles ohne erfolg, ich konnte dem spiel server nicht beitreten. jetzt, mit der aktivierten breitbandverbindung, klappt es überraschenderweise. ist zwar sehr misteriös, aber solange es jetzt klappt ist mir alles andere egal... trotzdem danke für die hilfe!!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2011)

.gringo schrieb:


> jetzt, mit der aktivierten breitbandverbindung, klappt es überraschenderweise. ist zwar sehr misteriös, aber solange es jetzt klappt ist mir alles andere egal... trotzdem danke für die hilfe!!!


 Hast du direkt in windows eine dfü-verbindung über pppoe mit deinen einwahldaten (für dsl) eingerichtet?Wenn ja,ist es kein wunder,das es funktioniert da dein rechner sich dann direkt einwählt und auch diese verbindung vorrangig nutzt.(also nicht über den router geht) Das sollte aber eigentlich nur funzen,wenn pppoe-passthrough in deinem router aktiviert ist und dies könnte wiederum verhindern,das portforwarding (eingestellt im router) ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.


----------



## .gringo (8. August 2011)

ja, ich habe pppoe-passthrough aktiviert, damit die breitbandverbindung mit dsl einwahldaten (dfü) funktioniert (idee und anleitung hatte ich dafür aus dem forum). hatte davor ohne breitbandverbindung pppoe-passthrough aber deaktiviert, sodass es daran nicht liegen kann und die portweiterleitung eigentlich hätte funktionieren müssen.


----------



## UsersLp (3. April 2013)

Ich will Heimnetz Port-Forwarding
machen und mit Benutzerdefinierte Einstellung  aber dort musss ich irgendwas schreiben aber was ? Hilfe


----------

